# neverending ammonia



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

put aquasoil amazonia in a new tank 16 days ago. still no decline in ammonia. my test kit reading is maxed out. when will this end? frustrated...I read that it should take 2-3 weeks and i thought i would start seeing a decline in the ppm by now.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It could take over 3 months. Everyone has different results. I think mine took 4-5 weeks.... Hang in there.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

so no otos or shrimp until its down to 0ppm?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Big water changes a few times per week will control the ammonia very well. Then, the plants will likely be able to keep up with it. That would let you add otos, for example pretty quickly.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks hoppy, ill try it.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

have you added any mature filter media?


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

don't have any.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Try and find a friend who might have a bit. I had nitrites like you described, through the roof, and after putting in a slip of mature media from my main tank(I had to deal with an issue first) it was down to 0ppm after only a few days. It was insane how fast that worked. If not, hang in there. Do water changes frequently. As they say, a watched pot never boils.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You're on your way. It's just gonna take time. In the mean time, enjoy your plant growth and tweak your layout.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

well, i added more ceramic rings and also some zeolite to the canister and did a 40% change on tuesday. did another 10-15% change yesterday. late last night about midnight i checked and my ammonia is now down to 0.5-1ppm, nitrite dropped to about 0.25-0.5ppm.

on wednesday i checked and had ammonia of about 4-5ppm, nitrite was up pretty high (first time i had seen it, all prior tests gave a 0ppm reading), and nitrates skyrotted from 5ppm to 20ppm. good signs.

i will check again when i get home today...would be really cool to see a clear 0ppm ammonia test.

man how i would love to add some ember tetras this weekend...


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You need to continue the 50% or bigger water changes every couple or 3 days, for a few weeks. Smaller changes don't do it. If the tank is heavily planted, meaning a plant every square inch, the plants will be consuming ammonia too, and the combination of increasing plant mass plus the water changes should help a great deal. From what I read, Aquasoil tanks need regular big water changes for a long time. But, the results are always said to be worth it.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

got home today and have 0ppm ammonia, 0.5ppm nitrite and 15-20ppm nitrate. i will do a big water change tomorrow. going to try to make the tank "right" by sunday morning for some rcs and otos. i may go with the embers also but that may be too much at once.

tomorrow will be 3 weeks since i first planted the tank. that is about the time people using aquasoil say that things balance out.


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

stuckintexas said:


> got home today and have 0ppm ammonia, 0.5ppm nitrite and 15-20ppm nitrate. i will do a big water change tomorrow. going to try to make the tank "right" by sunday morning for some rcs and otos. i may go with the embers also but that may be too much at once.
> 
> tomorrow will be 3 weeks since i first planted the tank. that is about the time people using aquasoil say that things balance out.


don't fret too much about buying fish as long as they're had for the cheap. i went the same way. Fish I don't care for much, as long as they are starting off the cycle, I call them Jesus fish. They will die for the better of all the fish.


----------

